# What are you guys using for lathe threading tools?



## YYCHM (Jan 18, 2022)

It's time for me to invest in proper external and internal threading tools and I'm seeing way too many choices for me to decide.

KBC is way too pricey for my pocket book


----------



## 140mower (Jan 18, 2022)

So far for me, only hand ground hss, both internal and external. Not long ago I picked up a bunch of "loose" tooling and assorted sundries of which I think there's insert holders and bits for both but haven't tried them yet. 
I did the 1.5" 8tpi internal threads in 4340 when I made my collet chuck with the hss and can't imagine how carbide would have done better...... I have quite a lot of hss in various sizes, so I had better keep liking it for a few more years. Lol.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 19, 2022)

HSS for me, i also run as slow as possible. Grind what i need with various sizes of tools, internal or external, even did some square and acme threads.


----------



## thestelster (Jan 19, 2022)

I use any one of the following tools, depending on the application.  I like the fact that I can buy an insert for a particular thread profile, and know that it is 100% true to form.  I have used 60*, 55*, acme, and trapezoid inserts.  Most often, of course, is the 60*.  The inserts are non-topping, this way I can use the one insert to do various pitches.  I have done square threads, but used HSS, hand ground, which for me took forever to get it correct.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 19, 2022)

Any one know what the US735 means in this carbide insert designation MMT11IR AG60 US735 or VP15TF or UE6020?


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 19, 2022)

I have purchased few carbide insert threading tools but I don't like them. A few years ago I ran across this kit.









						Kit #18 1/2 inch Threader NV
					





					www.arwarnerco.com
				




I never looked back. This tool cuts the best threads I know how to make. It uses hss inserts instead of carbide. So you can cut slower and still get a fantastic finish and not have to grind any hss - although you can if you want to.

I also have one of these from Mesa tool. It is almost as good as the Warner but uses carbide inserts. I use it for most of the threading I do and I save the Warner for those times when I need the best thread I can make.









						1/2" Thread & Grooving Tool ID/OD | mesatool
					

1/2"″ Thread & Groove ToolThread ID/OD forwards, backwards, upside down.Cutting edge of insert is on centerline!Actual size: ..498 dia X 4.5″ long, flats on 4 sides.Min bore is .650.Heat treated tool steel with black oxide coating.Threading inserts are .093 wide, good for 11 TPI & up.Comes with...




					www.mesatool.com
				




Yes, they are both a bit pricey. But crappy threads are a nightmare. You can make your own hss threading tools or you can buy carbide or you can get the Warner tool and never look back.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 19, 2022)

I don't have a ton of threading experience but these are AliExpress clones of Carmex...kinda. No issues, I like them. These parts are stainless & direction was into chuck so selected slowest speed on my lathe. I've used HSS too but on finer threads its a bit fussier to get the geometry & point just right. So depends on your application. Note internal threading inserts are different.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 19, 2022)

Selecting the imports can be highly confusing because they don't always adopt standard nomenclature or have different nomenclature, so spend some time reading the fine print. If it seems ambiguous, go to a different seller, often times they don't even know what they are selling themselves. Carmex for example has an extensive & detailed catalog that you can at least get a feel for the terminology. But they they are Mucho Spendo


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 19, 2022)

You guys that like HSS, please post some pics of the internal threading tools you have ground.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 19, 2022)

I use both HSS and inserts. Both have plus and minus. Internal threading can be done with HSS but can be... challenging - depending on exact setup you have. I have a blank ground by some very patient man (or a woman) that has a little triangle of HSS at the very end and is skinny for over an inch. Someone took like an hour or so to grind this internal threading tool.


----------



## Mcgyver (Jan 20, 2022)

Overall, mostly HSS.  I had been using a criterion bar & inserts for internal threads recently, but justs snapped two in a row doing a fairly coarse thread (56.7mm x 3mm).  Ugh.  The problem with carbide thread cutting tools, in my experience anyway, on a manual machine is speed - carbide can be really brittle especially with a wide, slow cut.   On a manual machine where you have to stop things before they crash at the end of a thread, speed is all but impossible.  CNC obviously does have this issue.

I've a tool and cutter grinder and use it to grind threading tools on it.  i did my 25 year penance doing it by hand, but the grinder is oh so nice.  You spark out and get a mirror finish, no need for stoning after grinding to get a great edge and 60 is exactly 30 off the side - i.e.  you can set the tool alignment up with a small square.

Over the years I've collect and made numerous hss internal tools, Craig I will try to get some photos to give some ideas.  Easiest of course are larger ones that permit a tool held in the end of a bar....just like an external tool but shorter.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 20, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> You guys that like HSS, please post some pics of the internal threading tools you have ground.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Craig



I'll post a few that I ground myself later this morning when I go out to the shop - if I can find them. What I can say right now is that they are a pain in the bunnion. A lotta grinding..... 

In the meantime, note that both of the two tools I posted above do both internal and external threads. One end is internal and the other end is external.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 20, 2022)

Sorry no pics from me, phone and computer don't talk to one another. As for grinding tools i enjoy it, gives me time to think about the job at hand and what the meaning of life is. Hey, my mind wanders.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 20, 2022)

Mcgyver said:


> Overall, mostly HSS.  I had been using a criterion bar & inserts for internal threads recently, but justs snapped two in a row doing a fairly coarse thread (56.7mm x 3mm).  Ugh.  The problem with carbide thread cutting tools, in my experience anyway, on a manual machine is speed - carbide can be really brittle especially with a wide, slow cut.   On a manual machine where you have to stop things before they crash at the end of a thread, speed is all but impossible.  CNC obviously does have this issue.
> 
> I've a tool and cutter grinder and use it to grind threading tools on it.  i did my 25 year penance doing it by hand, but the grinder is oh so nice.  You spark out and get a mirror finish, no need for stoning after grinding to get a great edge and 60 is exactly 30 off the side - i.e.  you can set the tool alignment up with a small square.
> 
> Over the years I've collect and made numerous hss internal tools, Craig I will try to get some photos to give some ideas.  Easiest of course are larger ones that permit a tool held in the end of a bar....just like an external tool but shorter.


While your gathering pics.....I'd like to see what you use as a tool and cutter grinder.  Please and thank you.


----------



## Mcgyver (Jan 20, 2022)

I've got two (yeah I know, but they just somehow find a path to my door).  They are both Chevelair.  The big one was small dollars and I did a ground up scraping job on it and its perfect.  It gets used mostly for cylindrical grinding and a little bit for horizontal milling cutters.  95% of the time its a light duty cylindrical grinder with flood which is a super useful thing to have in the shop.  The smaller benchtop machine has an air bearing that mostly gets used for end mills, lathe tools and drills.  I may start a thread on them if you want to see them, just don't want to overwhelm Craig's threading tool thread with my grinder pics.


----------



## Degen (Jan 20, 2022)

Mcgyver said:


> Overall, mostly HSS.  I had been using a criterion bar & inserts for internal threads recently, but justs snapped two in a row doing a fairly coarse thread (56.7mm x 3mm).  Ugh.  The problem with carbide thread cutting tools, in my experience anyway, on a manual machine is speed - carbide can be really brittle especially with a wide, slow cut.   On a manual machine where you have to stop things before they crash at the end of a thread, speed is all but impossible.  CNC obviously does have this issue.
> 
> I've a tool and cutter grinder and use it to grind threading tools on it.  i did my 25 year penance doing it by hand, but the grinder is oh so nice.  You spark out and get a mirror finish, no need for stoning after grinding to get a great edge and 60 is exactly 30 off the side - i.e.  you can set the tool alignment up with a small square.
> 
> Over the years I've collect and made numerous hss internal tools, Craig I will try to get some photos to give some ideas.  Easiest of course are larger ones that permit a tool held in the end of a bar....just like an external tool but shorter.


The issue of crash is controlled by direction of cut, away from the shoulder to prevent crash and start in a recess beside the shoulder (always visible on old machinery). The direction is controlled by rotation direction pure and simple.  CNC has made machinists lazy in thinking out the solution.

Now the only question becomes how to ensure your chuck doesn't come off, does your lathe run in reverse and how to mount the tooling to ensure proper load transfer during threading (back side or front side) and finally how this effects your set ups and operation.


----------



## Mcgyver (Jan 20, 2022)

How fast do you manually thread at?   I agree its sensible to control direction to avoid a crash, however the issue I highlighted is a wide cut (coarse thread) at slow speed with carbide, not the crash.  Sometimes its just a lot easier with hss and frankly, at manual threading speeds, much of the benefit of carbide tooling isn't there in the first place.  For example, you often want to retract the tool so the thread ends at the right spot....requires speeds less than 100 imo on a manual lathe.


----------



## Darren (Jan 20, 2022)

I never got into threading in reverse away from the chuck, but i'm going to give it a shot. I was making a small drill chuck arbor yesterday and crashed into the shoulder at about 100 rpm cutting the 1/2" 20tpi.  Just wasn't quick enough with the half nut and didn't have much of a gutter and as soon as it hit, i couldn't release the half nuts. So now i need to build a rear toolpost.

Other than that, i use a mix of both HSS and carbide insert tooling.  HSS is sharper and needs less pressure, so it works better on small diameter, finer thread stuff.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 20, 2022)

Limited thread experience here, all 60*, some HSS, some insert.  My next adventure is going to be square or trap threads, internal and external.  I've been stockpiling inserts/holders from Aliexpress for several months in preparation.  My single point cutter from Aliexpress is very nice for grinding HSS.  Fit/finish it is sloppy, but fixable over time.  I like low speed, and if I can replace the cross feed lead screw/nut on my von-wyck lathe it will be the goto as it will do ~28 rpm in back-gear.


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 20, 2022)

I use the Joe Pie method for threading away from the chuck, no rear tool post required. I use the Mesa tool like Sasquatch most of the time but for non 60 degree I hand grind HSS


----------



## cuslog (Jan 20, 2022)

Yep, I've done both HSS and carbide. Carbide is most convenient / quickest but I've never been happy with the finish - always looks a bit "chattery".  I assume its a speed thing. Carbide is by far the most expensive route. I recently bought a kennemetal Left hand holder and inserts ($$) to try Joe Pie's method, video made a lot of sense. Results were kind of disappointing - I could indeed run faster, without fear of crashing - was up to 200 RPM. Finish was still poor though -  cutting on the front side, running in reverse, tool upside down, it wanted to lift the (slightly loose) cross slide, causing the chatter. Gotta find a way to tighten that up.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 20, 2022)

Ok, here you go @YYCHM.

These are the only two internal hand ground tool bits I could find. I made the big one from a 5/8 tool bar for really big threads under 10tpi. For smaller threads over 10tpi I used to use the small ones ground from 3/8 tool bar. I know I also made one out of 1/4 tool bar, but I couldn't find it. It may have been repurposed. No matter, I usually use the Mesa or Warner tools instead anyway. 






The small one has seen lots of use over the years. I've prolly ground a dozen of them or so just like it. Just no idea where the rest are all hiding. Doesn't matter, these two should address your needs. For teeny tiny internal threads I use a tap just like everyone else. Someday I might try single pointing a #10 screw hole, but that will have to wait until I'm older and wiser....... 



One last push for the Warners I posted about above though. They have the ultra convenience of using inserts; the cut quality, low speed performance, and interrupted cut capabilities of HSS; the widest range of compatible thread size of any tool I know; and they do RH/LH external/internal. Worth every penny!


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 20, 2022)

Hey Craig, I prolly should add that I do a fair bit of SS threading, and often to a shoulder. The orders are slow and easy she goes....  This probably influences my preference for HSS considerably. 

I will no doubt get some carbide triangular insert threading tools some day but prolly not till I get more confidence from others. We will see.


----------



## cuslog (Jan 20, 2022)

I've always wanted to try (but never came across them) those round (as viewed from the side) HSS threading tools. Looks like you could just grind down the top surface to get down to new edges. Top or end view, the 60 degree sides are ground quite a ways around the circumference.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 20, 2022)

cuslog said:


> I've always wanted to try (but never came across them) those round (as viewed from the side) HSS threading tools. Looks like you could just grind down the top surface to get down to new edges. Top or end view, the 60 degree sides are ground quite a ways around the circumference.



Not sure what you mean by round???? 

I routinely sharpen by taking a little off of the top and sometimes off of three sides plus a nick to snub the tip. If you look closely at the small bit posted above, it's had a few cycles of that already.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 20, 2022)

I have one of those tools. I'll shoot a pic if I can find it.
If I recall This Old Tony also showed one in one of his tool find vids.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 20, 2022)

John Conroy said:


> I use the Joe Pie method for threading away from the chuck, no rear tool post required. I use the Mesa tool like Sasquatch most of the time but for non 60 degree I hand grind HSS



Joe indeed changed my life with this and his other videos. I used to be paranoid while threading. Especially on our lathe.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 20, 2022)

Here a shot of some of the threading tools I use.  
The small insert tool is a Warner hss insert and like it.  
The little tiny 3/16" square hss bit was for a small internal thread I didn't have a tap for.  
And the odd looking one is a 1/4" square hss ground for the eccentric diamond tool holder.  I'm not sure it has any big advantages over other styles other than it expands the capability of the diamond tool holder and if you already own one it may save you from buying other tooling.

The second photo shows the Mesa tool threading/grooving insert tool and then a little carbide threading tool (which I haven't yet tried) I bought from Aliexpress.  With my little lathe I probably should stick to hss threading tools but the carbide inserts are convenient.


----------



## eotrfish (Jan 20, 2022)

Here's my collection of threading tools.  I use insert tooling except for tiny internal threads, then I go to the round HSS tools shown on the right.

L to R  -  Kenametal Top Notch, Nikole Thin-bit, Manchester boring bar, Round tooling - unknown maker





I think the round tooling came from a friend who had a Swiss machine for making dental implants.  The beauty of the round tools is that you can regrind the top face as long as your regrind is on axis to the centre line.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 20, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Here a shot of some of the threading tools I use.
> The small insert tool is a Warner hss insert and like it.
> The little tiny 3/16" square hss bit was for a small internal thread I didn't have a tap for.
> And the odd looking one is a 1/4" square hss ground for the eccentric diamond tool holder.  I'm not sure it has any big advantages over other styles other than it expands the capability of the diamond tool holder and if you already own one it may save you from buying other tooling.
> ...


Whoops!   That ain't  a hss insert in that tool holder. But this one is.  Sorry.


----------



## Degen (Jan 20, 2022)

Speeds sorry never gave it much thought when I had too, sorry got good reactions.

As to tooling most of mine until now has been HSS (have carbode now but haven't needed it yet.  Consider a small boring bar and grind 1/8" HSS accordingly.


----------



## Six O Two (Jan 20, 2022)

I tried to grind an internal threading tool once, it wasn't - and still isn't - pretty. I had a lot of problems getting the clearance right on the bottom of the tool and not dragging in the hole. It was very springy also, so I had to make pretty light passes.

For regular threads, I mostly use this inexpensive brazed carbide tool. I've touched it up a few times, and it gets the job done.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 20, 2022)

cuslog said:


> Carbide is by far the most expensive route. I recently bought a kennemetal Left hand holder and inserts ($$) to try ...



That's a premium toolholder. Yes I can see that being spendy as would name brand inserts. Just to clarify I'm into my offshore tool holder plus 10 inserts for 20$. It wasn't this particular seller but the combined price was similar. I didn't have high expectations actually, more for curiosity & a touch of laziness. But it wasn't exactly a $ high risk gamble either. 

Am I sold on carbide? Yes & No & Maybe So. HSS offers many advantages, I agree with everything said. Some of the most stunning models I've seen never saw carbide for any tooling - threading, turning, milling, drilling... But my view is that turning operations don't begin & end with the cutting tool edge. Lathe / setup / material / geometry / procedure / start-stop / rigidity / fluid ... not only factor but can override success IMO. One guy is talking deep DOC ACME on into tough alloy on a worn out machine with no table locks. Another guy is talking fine threads or maybe confined to brass. Hard to generalize without seeing the full picture & ideally work examples.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 20, 2022)

Six O Two said:


> I had a lot of problems getting the clearance right on the bottom of the tool and not dragging in the hole. It was very springy also, so I had to make pretty light passes.


I think it would help to hold a small tube or bar the same size as the drilled or bored hole that is being threaded, up against the end of the threading tool. You can immediately see where relief is needed and where it is not. It's good to keep as much meat as possible to maximize the tool rigidity without rubbing in the hole.


----------



## Six O Two (Jan 21, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I think it would help to hold a small tube or bar the same size as the drilled or bored hole that is being threaded, up against the end of the threading tool. You can immediately see where relief is needed and where it is not. It's good to keep as much meat as possible to maximize the tool rigidity without rubbing in the hole.



Thanks, that's a great tip!


----------



## ShawnR (Jan 21, 2022)

dfloen said:


> I never got into threading in reverse away from the chuck, but i'm going to give it a shot. I was making a small drill chuck arbor yesterday and crashed into the shoulder at about 100 rpm cutting the 1/2" 20tpi.  Just wasn't quick enough with the half nut and didn't have much of a gutter and as soon as it hit, i couldn't release the half nuts. So now i need to build a rear toolpost.
> 
> Other than that, i use a mix of both HSS and carbide insert tooling.  HSS is sharper and needs less pressure, so it works better on small diameter, finer thread stuff.


I guess we both had mishaps yesterday. I jammed a parting tool...ruined the nice knurl I had in the part and damaged my tool holder screw nut. Oh well, if you ain't breaking something occasionally, you ain't learning....


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 21, 2022)

DPittman said:


> The second photo shows the Mesa tool threading/grooving insert tool and then a little carbide threading tool (which I haven't yet tried) I bought from Aliexpress.



Got a link to the AliExpress Mesa tool? I like the looks of that.  The one's @Susquatch linked to look interesting but just a little too pricey.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 21, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Got a link to the AliExpress Mesa tool? I like the looks of that.  The one's @Susquatch linked to look interesting but just a little too pricey.


As far as I know you won't find Mesa tools on Aliexpress.  I bought mine directly from Mesa Tool in the USA.  Inserts are expensive and are not common or readily available.  It seems to me "Nickole" company has similar tooling and some inserts that fit the Mesa Tool but they were even more expensive.





						Nikcole Mini-Systems – Niko Nikcole
					






					niko-nikcole.com
				












						Machining tools | United States | Mesa Tool
					

Mesa Tool designs and manufactures tools for the machinist with durability and simplicity in mind. This is a showcase of our products with emphasis on our boring head accessories. You have found the perfect online shop for Boring Bars, Boring Head Accessories, Carbide Inserts, Threading and...




					www.mesatool.com


----------



## DPittman (Jan 21, 2022)

Oh yeah while you're buying at Mesa Tool you might as well as order yourself one of their boring bars for a boring head, much superior to the brazed carbide ones I've had.  The boring bar has a flat spot which allow positive and correct alignment in the boring bar.  And it uses common inserts.  I'm happy with that purchase also.  (And I jest with the idea of just spending money freely and easily...I totally relate to limited budget with hobby spending)


----------



## PeterT (Jan 21, 2022)

NIKCOLE tools are excellent but also spendy. Most of the inserts are for grooving. I think there is just one standard vee threading insert, good for fine pitches but you'd have to confirm the range.






						NIKCOLE,MINI-THIN GROOVING & CUT-OFF SET,1-293-015,KBC Tools & Machinery
					

NIKCOLE,MINI-THIN GROOVING & CUT-OFF SET,1-293-015,KBC Tools & Machinery




					www.kbctools.ca


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 21, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> Oh well, if you ain't breaking something occasionally, you ain't learning....



It's true, but I much prefer to learn from somebody else's broken stuff....


----------



## PeterT (Jan 21, 2022)

The thing that some folks who operate smaller lathes may experience, which potentially conflicts with the inverted tool method that Joe Pi shows is: the tool post may not accommodate the elevation change of the tool holder + shank. Hopefully sketch makes sense. A thicker body insert holder would be more challenged than a thinner stick of HSS. And like we have discussed before, rotating reverse might conflict with screw on chucks vs his D1-X spindle depending on the cutting load. And not all lathes apparently have independent forward & reverse feed direction? I'm not well versed on that aspect, I only know my own lathe. But ya, if you can start from the recess & run out towards the tail stock, much less knuckle biting adventure disengaging.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 21, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Got a link to the AliExpress Mesa tool? I like the looks of that.  The one's @Susquatch linked to look interesting but just a little too pricey.



I think perhaps your thrifty tongue is in your cheek...... Ya, they are definitely not Ali priced. And as @DPittman suggests, I doubt they are available there. Maybe at a few specialty sellers. I think I recall that Brownells & Midway both sell them. Maybe Grizzly too. They are very popular with precision smith's. 

Yes pricey, but IMHO, worth every single penny - especially the HSS Warners. The Warner tool can do what no other threading tool can do. *These are HSS Inserts.* The LH/RH Inside/Outside capability alone is amazing. Add in the thread size range and the convenience of a pre-ground indexible insert with three working tips. If mine broke, I'd order another one 5 minutes later. 

In fact, I like this Warner tool soooo much that I'll make you an offer. Order one. If you don't LOVE it, you can send it to me and I'll give you what you paid for it plus shipping to me. 

OK, as @whydontu would say, that is my last dead horse flogging. 

For today anyway......


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 21, 2022)

PeterT said:


> The thing that some folks who operate smaller lathes may experience, which potentially conflicts with the inverted tool method that Joe Pi shows is: the tool post may not accommodate the elevation change of the tool holder + shank. Hopefully sketch makes sense. A thicker body insert holder would be more challenged than a thinner stick of HSS. And like we have discussed before, rotating reverse might conflict with screw on chucks vs his D1-X spindle depending on the cutting load. And not all lathes apparently have independent forward & reverse feed direction? I'm not well versed on that aspect, I only know my own lathe. But ya, if you can start from the recess & run out towards the tail stock, much less knuckle biting adventure disengaging.



I don't see what you mean Peter. I see the inverted tool, but what is all that stuff on the LHS of your drawing?

But ya, a threaded on chuck is a problem. One that I'd be trying to solve if that's what I had. My old Reed has a screw on chuck but I doubt you could cut 14 tpi on it let alone 24 or 48.

I thought all you threaded chuck members were drooling over chuck clamps a while back.......

But I feel your pain either way.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 21, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I don't see what you mean Peter. I see the inverted tool, but what is all that stuff on the LHS of your drawing?
> 
> But ya, a threaded on chuck is a problem. One that I'd be trying to solve if that's what I had. My old Reed has a screw on chuck but I doubt you could cut 14 tpi on it let alone 24 or 48.
> 
> ...


Did someone say chuck clamps? Where do I get one of them???


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 21, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Did someone say chuck clamps? Where do I get one of them???



If I recall the posts I saw, I think you have to make your own.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 21, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I think perhaps your thrifty tongue is in your cheek...... Ya, they are definitely not Ali priced. And as @DPittman suggests, I doubt they are available there. Maybe at a few specialty sellers. I think I recall that Brownells & Midway both sell them. Maybe Grizzly too. They are very popular with precision smith's.
> 
> Yes pricey, but IMHO, worth every single penny - especially the HSS Warners. The Warner tool can do what no other threading tool can do. *These are HSS Inserts.* The LH/RH Inside/Outside capability alone is amazing. Add in the thread size range and the convenience of a pre-ground indexible insert with three working tips. If mine broke, I'd order another one 5 minutes later.
> 
> ...



Ya, I'm sold on the Warners too, but but but.....  I'll think on your offer.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 21, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Did someone say chuck clamps? Where do I get one of them???



Here is a link to at least one post on the subject. 

Post in thread 'King 1022 $1900' https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/king-1022-1900.4355/post-58840

I didn't find anything else. Seems odd to me that would remember the discussion with so few posts. My memory just isn't that good. So I think there must be more. 

That said, surely this issue is big enough that it has been solved. There are waaaayy too many really sharp people out there who must have put their brains and talent to the task. 

And if not, I vote we start a challenge on the problem to see what all your collective talents can accomplish. I'll happily contribute but my old Reed isn't too likely to be a good test bed. 

Anybody else interested in starting a thread on this issue or already know of a good solution?


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 21, 2022)

Ya, we've been down the chuck clamp path before.  This the clamping 4J I got from @Johnwa (thanks John).








I have been threading in reverse now.  Too chicken to try to mimic this arrangement on my 3J back plate though.  Maybe if I lucked into an cheap back plate I'd give it a go.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 21, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Here is a link to at least one post on the subject.
> 
> Post in thread 'King 1022 $1900' https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/king-1022-1900.4355/post-58840
> 
> ...


thread started








						Locking Threaded Chucks
					

Thought I'd revive this topic based on some chatter on @YYCHM's threading tool thread (see what I did there?) The perennial question of how to reverse thread on a lathe with a screw-on chuck. There's this example...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## PeterT (Jan 21, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I don't see what you mean Peter. I see the inverted tool, but what is all that stuff on the LHS of your drawing?



I didn't explain it properly. Round-2. If you use a conventional RH threading tool tool in conventional direction TS to HS mode, you can thread up to shoulder like so. But if you take that same threading tool with intention to invert it to thread away, HS to TS, then the shank must rise relative to the tool post in order to be on centerline of work. A smaller lathe/toolpost may not accommodate that a/p side view. What you ideally want is a LH threading holder...which is a different toolholder & different insert, at least on Carmex style topside insert style shown. Not all toolholders hold the cutting insert the same of course. I'm just saying check it out beforehand. I see Mesa makes a double ended one with upright tool. Not sure about the HSS version didn't get that far.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 21, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Ya, I'm sold on the Warners too, but but but.....  I'll think on your offer.


Yes for small lathe and threading only, the hss inserts are in my opinion the best way to go.  But if you want carbide and/or grooving capabilities the Mesa tool is hard to beat.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 21, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Yes for small lathe and threading only the hss inserts are in my opinion the best way to go.  But if you want carbide and/or grooving capabilities the Mesa tool is hard to beat.




Agreed. There is a nice place on the tool shelf I made to mount on my lathe backsplash for both the Mesa and the Warner.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 21, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Ya, we've been down the chuck clamp path before.  This the clamping 4J I got from @Johnwa (thanks John).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, that's it! 

Thanks @YYCHM !


----------



## DPittman (Jan 21, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Agreed. There is a nice place on the tool shelf I made to mount on my lathe backsplash for both the Mesa and the Warner.


Yup mee 2!


----------



## ThirtyOneDriver (Jan 28, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Ya, I'm sold on the Warners too, but but but.....  I'll think on your offer.



Let me know if you're going to do that and I'll hold of on ordering a set for myself - I'll make the same offer (and @Susquatch has a set already, I would like/need some for some upcoming parts I'm wanting to fab).


----------

